# Hello, I am Dark Oak



## Dark Oak (Feb 5, 2017)

I am happy to be part of this group. The accumulated knowledge in this forum is intimidating. While I have been an avid Halloween fan since I was nine-years-old, I have only only a few "haunts" to my credit. I do have a modest prop and sculpture studio where I would live in 24-7 if possible. My lair is in the Kansas City area.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi !


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, DO


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Welcome aboard. Glad to have you. I'm interested in your sculpting studio. Would like to see some of your creations.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Would love to see pics of your studio. I always like seeing other people's "maker spaces" (even when it's the kitchen table)


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome to the forum Dark Oak...I'm Pumpkin5....
Hi Ya!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Dark Oak (Feb 5, 2017)

*Thanks for the welcome.*

Looks like several people want a peek at my work and work place. The studio is my garage where I fight a never ending battle to keep it a dedicated use area. Once I get past the "10 post" newbie rule, I will add some photos. 
In the meantime, you can see some critters at my blog 
https://darkoakcreations.wordpress.com/

I do the blog so I won't have to bug people on forums and other social media with my enthusiasm for Halloween, horror, and things-that-go-bump-in-the-night. Besides, my therapist says it's a healthy outlet. An outlet for what, I have no idea. 
Thanks again for the "welcomes!"


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Halloween enthusiasts are always welcome here, and it won't bug us at all:jol:


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Welcome to HF! Glad you found us!*_


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love your blog and your sense of humor. I'm just down the road from you in Oklahoma City. Maybe close enough to you to take some classes when you decide to teach some. Oh yah, welcome to the forum.


----------

